
‘Virtual biopsy’ could help physicians to diagnose precancerous pancreatic cysts - finphil
https://nuadox.com/post/189553142307/virtual-biopsy-pancreas
======
x__x
This should be a direct link to:
[https://eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2019-12/m-ba120519.php](https://eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2019-12/m-ba120519.php)

